# MIT Emerg. Mang. Specialist



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Emergency Management Specialist
Institution:
*Massachusetts Institute of Technology*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/07/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Job Number:* 16750

*Functional Area:* Administration

*Department:* MIT Police

*School Area:* Executive Vice President

*Employment Type:* Full-Time

*Employment Category:* Exempt

*Visa Sponsorship Available:* No

*Working at MIT offers opportunities, an environment, a culture - and benefits - that just aren't found together anywhere else. If you're curious, motivated, want to be part of a unique community, and help shape the future - then take a look at this opportunity. *

*BUSINESS CONTINUITY COORDINATOR*, _MIT Police-MIT Emergency Management (MIT EM)_, to support the vision and mission of MIT EM by developing a business continuity program for the Institute. Will work with stakeholders from all sectors of the campus to identify, analyze, prioritize, and promote solutions that will make MIT's teaching, research, and public service functions more resilient to minor disruptions, moderate emergencies, and major disasters. Responsibilities include developing a strategy for implementing business continuity across the Institute; developing business continuity plans for all departments, labs, and centers at MIT; connecting business continuity plans with relevant emergency management/response plans in order to increase resiliency Institute-wide; and working with key stakeholders in the resiliency sphere at MIT to enhance preparedness and resiliency at MIT now and into the future. Will report to the manager of MIT EM.

*Job Requirements*

_REQUIRED_: a bachelor's degree in emergency management, business continuity, information technology, communications, English, public administration, or related field; thorough knowledge of business continuity principles; a minimum of three years of professional experience in business continuity planning and program development; excellent verbal and written communication, public speaking, and interpersonal communication skills; and fluency using computer technology and demonstrated proficiency using the Microsoft Office suite. *Job #16750-O*

Must be available for occasional after-hours on-call duty and during non-scheduled hours. Must also be able to return to campus within one hour of receiving notification to respond to an emergency situation, including on holidays and weekends.

11/7/18

*Application Information*
Contact:
Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Online App. Form:
https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails/jobDetail.html


----------

